# Is Glossy Buckthorn toxic to goats?



## MissyP (Jul 27, 2012)

Our property is being invaded with glossy buckthorn and our Oberhaslis seem to love it. I have, however, read conflicting reports on whether it is toxic to goats and am now nervous about them eating it. Has anyone here had experience with it?


----------



## elevan (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is a respectable list of toxic plants for goats:  http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/goatlist.html

Your plant is not on the list.

But keep in mind even plants that are on the list may not be a problem.  Some plants are only toxic at certain times of the year, certain stages of growth or decay, certain parts of the plant or in certain quantity.  So it's a bit more complicated than "is this plant poisonous".  The three plants to absolutely avoid with goats are rhododendron, azalea and oleander.


----------



## MissyP (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------

